# Hotel zum Dachs



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 13, 2015)

A small and intact hotel:

1


Style... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


2


2 beds... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


3


Ugly room... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


4


Decay... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


5


Other side... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


6


Restaurant... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


7


Like ice... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


8


Yellow... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


9


The small discotheque... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


10


Blue curtain... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


11


Straight... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 13, 2015)

I didn't think it was derelict until the 4th picture, Nice find.


----------



## rockfordstone (Aug 14, 2015)

an excellent set. thanks


----------



## smiler (Aug 14, 2015)

I've seen worse, Nicely Done, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice one..


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 14, 2015)

Crazy how clean that place is. An excellent find with some beautiful images. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Aug 14, 2015)

That looks like a good explore! Nice photos


----------



## HughieD (Aug 14, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> I didn't think it was derelict until the 4th picture, Nice find.



My thoughts as well. Like it's been caught in a time-warp. Excellent set.


----------



## ironsky (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice photos , seems to have Alpine theme to it was thinking of booking it untill seeing that pic 4.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, in germany you will find a lot of locations which look like they were completely intact. But many times the location looks cleaner and better on the pics than in reality...


----------



## degenerate (Aug 15, 2015)

Love it, I like how its clean and tidy then boom, green and decayed!


----------

